# günstige Alternative zur Canon PowerShot S30?



## Earl-Grey (17. August 2004)

*günstige Digitalkamera bis 350€?*

Ich wollte mir demnächst mal  eine Digitalkamera zulegen, aus Kostengründen, kann ich allerdings nur bis zu ca. 350 € ausgeben!  Soweit ich weiss soll ja die Canon Powershot s30i ganz gut sein, allerdings hat sich derjenige der mir die empfohlen hat ein wenig im Preis verschätzt! Die gibt es nämlich erst ab 480 €!Kennt denn jemand eine gute Digitalkamera die zu empfehlen ist und wirklich nur bis zu 350 € kostet! Ich muss mir ja auch noch erweiterten Speicher kaufen! Apropos: Welche Marken sind da denn so  ganz gut


----------



## Clubkatze (18. August 2004)

Du hast schon ne gute Marke gewählt  Canon, vorzugsweise die Ixus Varianten, sind alle astrein und machen grandiose Bilder!


----------

